# my tummy hurts and I want to die!



## jsaunders99 (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi everybody, this is my first time here and I want to tell you all how helpful it is to hear that I'm not crazy! My doctor told me I probably have IBS about a year and a half ago and put me on Dicetel (anyone else having any luck with this?) but I feel like she was a little too anxious to prescribe me something and shoo me out of her office. I have an appt. with another Dr. tomorrow who will hopefully be more helpful. I have fairly constant abdominal pain and bloating, with occasional bouts of D that are accompanied by pain so bad that I seriously question whether or not I want to continue living! I am trying to keep a food diary and eliminate problem foods, but sometimes foods that I think are a problem (tomatoes, for example) are fine, and sometimes I think my episodes are totally random (argh!) I also moved across the country a few months ago and have found that I've been a lot worse since I left home - maybe stress or the change in climate? I'm getting really fed up and frustrated and I'm hoping for some inspiration - has anyone tried elimination diets or cleansing diets? (I feel like it might help to start with a clean slate before I start eliminating foods from my diet altogether - I already don't eat red meat) Anyway, thanks for letting me vent - any help would be much appreciated, as I'm really not even sure where to start. One last thing - my two best friends also have similar symptoms that have developed (like mine) over the last 2 years or so. We are all 23 and think it's a little weird that we're spending so much time discussing our bowel movements! I know IBS isn't contagious, but it does seem strange that we all have this problem, doesn't it? Sometimes I think we're involved in some kind of Soylent Green-like conspiracy (maybe it's something in the water?) All I know is that I'm going on vacation in 2 weeks and I am a little apprehensive about being on a plane for 10 hours (those airport/airplane bathrooms and all)! xox that's all for now!


----------



## Jumpstart55 (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't think you want to try any cleanses. I have seen a lot of this stuff on the internet. A lot of people subscribe to cleanses (mostly yuppy types) I think that they wipe out any good stuff you still have left in your system.I was so desperate at one point I tried an apple juice fast and wow that was terrible. I felt so much better after I stopped that non-sense. The only herbal thing that seems to work for me is primal defense... You can check it out at gardenoflifeusa.com... This is not advertising it just seems to help me, somewhat I would avoid going to a health food store and buying any of these cure all formulas for IBS. ie calm colon or IBS blah blah blah.I don't have D or C just pain but I have noticed a lot of people with D say that before a stressful situation they pop an imodium just though that might help on your ten hour flightwhere are you going???Hope this helps a little


----------



## tiara33 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi Jillbear:First I want to tell you I know exactly what you are talking about traveling. I have IBS-D and I swear that it's worse having to worry about where the bathroom is every place I go. I mean, It's the first thing I scope out at every place. I did try a cleansing diet that my gastrologist suggested. It was a liquid diet. I didn't chew anything for two weeks. And lived on Ensure. I lost a ton of weight, which wasn't too great since I was only 110 lbs to begin with. I can't really say if it worked or not, I know that my pains and diarehea went away for most of those 2 weeks, however that was probably because I was so focused on being hungry and there was nothing left to 'come out'. The diet mainly consisted of Ensure, chicken broth, and water. In the long run, though it didn't cure my IBS, or do much of anything. I ended up being just as bad as I was before I went on the diet. Also, as the other reply said, pop an imodium. I do not go ANYWHERE without one of those in my purse. If it is a highly stressful situation coming up the imodium gives me enough reassurance that I am not going to #### my pants to get through the event. I know it seems like life sucks because of your IBS, but i've had it for almost 6 years now and the good news is, that research shows it gets better with age. I think the best advice I can give you is to get into a comfortable routine. Having a daily ritual of things helps me tremendously get through life. I don't like change or unexpected events it makes my IBS flair up. However, it can be controlled. I am currently on Zoloft and it's been a huge help. Good luck and I hope I could help some!


----------



## 1confusedchild (Jan 29, 2004)

i know how u feel i soemtimes 2 really wish that death would be soo much better than bealin with IBS


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I know how you all feel too... I would not wish IBS on anybody. Apart from my wheat intolerance I don't think eliminating other foods really helps... My symptoms arent really even that much better without wheat. GRRRRRRRRRR soz am having a bad one today....I'm at uni and no one here knows about my probs shall we say- so no one to moan to except u lot!! ah well...I dont think having martini and sprite last night helped... Im trying to stop drinking fizzy drinks but it never lasts long!love me xxx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive had ibs for a yr now and when it first started all i did was cry and stay in bed. i didnt know what to do and didnt think anything would help me. i left my job and didnt go to university lectures and gave myself time to try and deal with it myself. i pushed ppl away from me but this website really helped me pull through the terrible times. my ibs is "bearable" at the moment. i take an anti depressant which has blocked some of the constant abdominal pain so it is bearable and not so noticeable. i make sure i dont put myself in stupid positions like a big party etc and do still fear D. i have attacks probably once a month where im in terrible pain etc. i never know what causes it - soemtimes its during my period and then somethimes its just random (like tonight). im lucky i have a doc that is really good about it all. are you on any medication?i live 120 miles away from home and have done for over 2 and a half yrs. i thought it was me bieng stupid when i started getting unwell a yr ago but then i stopped blaming myself. i think that was a huge step in the right direction for me. im 20 and although i do feel restricted in life, im learning to live with it better and better. i work 1 day as work experience at a solicitors office and they know about it and they are great about it. i take immodium so i know i wont have to go when im out for the day which makes me feel better. how old are you?Love Vicky xox


----------



## jsaunders99 (Jan 19, 2004)

Back from vacation as of yesterday morning, and oh my goodness, what a disaster! My tummy started acting up the morning I left and did not quit for a whole 10 days! Makes me wonder if I should ever travel again. Couldn't go places I wanted to go if they were over half an hour away, and the one day I was feeling OK I ate Pad Thai for lunch and ruined it! I refuse to accept that I am 23 years old and will never be able to do any more travelling. I have a doctor's appointment in the morning and I'm hoping she will be more helpful than my last doctor, who prescribed some Dicetel and shooed me away without even testing for anything else. Now that I'm a bit more informed, I hope that I'll be able to get some answers.Good luck to all & hang in there!JillPS - I find that heat is another big aggravator if it's hot and humid. Does anyone else have this problem? Maybe Hawaii is not the best vacation spot for me!


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

sorry to hear it.im 25 and hate life too.just stay in hoping that one day the chest pain will turn into cardiac arrest and i wont have to deal with this anymore.but some part of me still holds hope and thats the part we must listen to.hope you find something that works


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

guys....I was just reading your post and well Im not a "young" adukt anymore im 33 and have been dealing with IBS d for 23 years..and a part of this board for a LONG time...I want you all to check out Heather Van Vorous' site eating for IBS....Im still learning but the diet is helping along with FIBER (LOTS OF SOLUBLE FIBER)Im also a massage therapist and we really learned alot about natural remedies but cleaning out the colon is BAD...you wash all good bacteria out. If you need anything else PM me or email me its on my prfile


----------

